# Barton Straps, No Communication, lacks customer support....Whats you're experience?



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

Let me start off by saying I have heard nothing but good things about Barton straps in regards to quality and selection.

March 18th I purchased 2 straps from Barton. Received a tracking number two days later. When I check tracking it says that the label has basically been created but nothing has been shipped yet. Its been 12 days. A little long to ship an order. Ok so thats not the worst part. I get that things might be backlogged. So I email 6 days ago no response. I go to their Instagram page and message. Its says to email support so I do so again 3 days ago no response. I call the office multiple times in the last 10 days and get the voicemail every time. So ive paid for these straps but have no idea when the product is shipping and I am unable to reach ANYBODY in the company.... 

At this point im not sure if I should call the credit card company and have the payment reversed? If I received a email back or phone call saying we cant fulfill you're order and its going to take xx amount of time then I would be ok with that. But right now it looks as though nobody works there.


I just need leather straps for my Speedy!

Have a great weekend


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

I have purchased two straps from Barton. A two piece nato ( It was ok. Good for the money but I didn’t wear it for too long ) and a silicon two color strap. It was very nice for @ $25 bucks. I don’t remember having any trouble receiving them in an untimely manner. It wasn’t anything like you mention.


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

Paul in SC said:


> I have purchased two straps from Barton. A two piece nato ( It was ok. Good for the money but I didn’t wear it for too long ) and a silicon two color strap. It was very nice for @ $25 bucks. I don’t remember having any trouble receiving them in an untimely manner. It wasn’t anything like you mention.


Thanks for the quick reply. Im happy you received you're straps on time. A great feature on this forum is the Recommended Reading function at the bottom of the screen. I didnt notice this the first time around but it looks as though Im not the only one.









Barton Straps fulfillment time


I ordered a strap from Barton 5 days ago. Am I wrong to think they should have at least popped it in the mail by now and/or emailed a tracking number to me? Maybe my expectations are too high and this is standard operating procedure. I sent them an email 12 hours ago asking about it, no...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I've ordered several silicone straps from Barton and had no issues with fulfillment time. 
Maybe the issue is not the long time some folks are experiencing but big inconsistency or variation in the times?


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I've order several from them, and they've always arrived in short order. Your case does sound a but suspect, tho.
I'd look around, as Barton straps are sold by many others. I know you're in Canada, but maybe look at Holben's Fine Watch Bands, or Amazon (if you have it). If you can locate it from another source, I'd cancel the order with CC company and order elsewhere at this point. Good luck!


----------



## zenitram (Nov 24, 2019)

I've ordered a few basic straps from Barton. Never had any issues with them, however, I've found better quality straps elsewhere. My go-to site for ordering straps these days is Holben's Fine Watch Bands. I've also ordered straps from Worn & Wound's Windup Watch Shop and have been fairly pleased.


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

mumblypeg said:


> I've order several from them, and they've always arrived in short order. Your case does sound a but suspect, tho.
> I'd look around, as Barton straps are sold by many others. I know you're in Canada, but maybe look at Holben's Fine Watch Bands, or Amazon (if you have it). If you can locate it from another source, I'd cancel the order with CC company and order elsewhere at this point. Good luck!


Amazon might be the way to go.....Thanks for the insight


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

zenitram said:


> I've ordered a few basic straps from Barton. Never had any issues with them, however, I've found better quality straps elsewhere. My go-to site for ordering straps these days is Holben's Fine Watch Bands. I've also ordered straps from Worn & Wound's Windup Watch Shop and have been fairly pleased.


Never heard of them. I will check them out, thx


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I never had an issue with them, but once they sent the wrong color Sailcloth. I contacted them and they told me to just keep it and they promptly sent the correct color.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

My operating principle since COVID fouled up employment situations and logistics worldwide is to be polite and patient. Many shipments move quickly, some don't. Moreover, tracking systems sometimes don't update with the frequency that an eager watch person would prefer, and employees at many places are still working remotely, with many places understaffed, so they may not be monitoring the company voicemail/email system with the same diligence. i have had some relatively lengthy delays, but nothing the past few years has been lost or never shipped. 

I ordered straps from Hirsch, Borealis and Helm within the past six months. All have lived up to expectations, very happy with them, in case this doesn't pan out. My guess is you'll get what you ordered eventually.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Never had an issue with them of any type when ordering their straps.

Good luck. Hope you get it resolved sooner than later.


----------



## 617 (Nov 3, 2021)

I've had good experiences with Barton's customer service but the sailcloth straps I got from them were not not very good. On the first, the holes frayed, and on the second, the strap sort of buckled and wrinkled...and also the holes frayed.

I highly recommend holbens watch bands, I've ordered from them a few times. I think every strap I've bought has been made in Italy or Germany and is of really high quality. 

I think I got a RIOS leather strap, absolutely great, a RIOS or Di Model strap, also great, an Eulit canvas strap, super high quality. Just recently I got a fluco and a cola reb strap, both suede. 

The Eulit canvas strap is much better made than the one I got from Barton. Smoother, cleaner, better lining leather. 

I get the impression Holbens only sell high quality stuff, and the website design is great as well. Very happy with them.


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

617 said:


> I've had good experiences with Barton's customer service but the sailcloth straps I got from them were not not very good. On the first, the holes frayed, and on the second, the strap sort of buckled and wrinkled...and also the holes frayed.
> 
> I highly recommend holbens watch bands, I've ordered from them a few times. I think every strap I've bought has been made in Italy or Germany and is of really high quality.
> 
> ...


Im cancelling on Monday the latest. I will give them the weekend to respond. I was hoping for bands with *quick release* but thats not a deal breaker.


Cheers


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Barton is hit or miss, I heard stellar things to terrible stiching, and little to no customer service. They're basically putting their name on straps you can find on Ali so I'm not surprise.


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

Eyeshield25 said:


> Barton is hit or miss, I heard stellar things to terrible stiching, and little to no customer service. They're basically putting their name on straps you can find on Ali so I'm not surprise.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

I recently ordered a Barton 22mm silicon strap through Amazon.ca. While the strap itself seemed fine I had to return it because the quick release spring bars weren't long enough stay attached to my watch.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I have been ordering directly at first but have since stopped and opted to order via Amazon if the straps is not a "new release" from them. 

I have had a couple of randome issues with some of the bands. And an email normally get's answered in 48 hours if it's not done on the weekend. I used to DM them on IG but now I get an auto response. In that respect, I normally reply to one of their latest posts to see if they respond. 

Another reason to order a Barton via Amazon is because I have Prime. Delivery is so much faster. Even though they are in Austin and I am in San Antonio. Fulfillment is not consistant with them. And if there is an issue with a band that I got from Amazon, I can take it up with Amazon which gets back to me within hours and not days. 

I just ordered a tpu tropic strap from Amazon. I do like it because it accomodates my small 6.25 inch wrists. This is the ONLY reason I keep buying Bartons. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Somewhat similar experience here. My wife ordered me the new Barton watch roll for Christmas this year. As it was being shipped to Canada, it never made it here for Christmas... or for like two months after. 

She emailed them, and they were basically like, "we're sold out, sorry." and then they refunded her money. 

Not a huge deal. I just ordered the new Uncle Seiko one instead, which I think is more travel friendly anyways. 

Anyways - two weeks ago our doorbell rings and I go out to find a delivery from Barton. It's the original order from Christmas that we were refunded for! 

Still waiting on the Uncle Seiko one, but the Barton one is definitely worth the $0 we paid for it


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Just chiming in with another vote for Holben's.

Fast shipping and great customer service.


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

wgroves said:


> Just chiming in with another vote for Holben's.
> 
> Fast shipping and great customer service.


I took a quick look and so far I like what I see


----------



## Rocketfan (10 mo ago)

The lack of communication is really horrible customer service. FWIW, the delay MIGHT be related to customs/international shipping (see below).

I ordered straps from Barton (US based I believe) and Moose Strap (Canada based) at the same time a year ago and I am in the US. The Barton straps arrived promptly (3 or 4 days). 

A few weeks after seeing no progress on my Moose Strap tracking number, I sent an email to Moose Strap which they promptly responded to saying that they sent replacement straps by express post and said I could keep the originals if they ever came. This was GREAT customer service and the premium slim Natos arrived and were incredible (A+, 10/10, etc.). 

I also filed a tracking request with the US postal service and they let me know that the original shipment was stuck in customs. When I asked if there was a reason, I was told that it could be anything or just bad luck and there was nothing I (or they) could do but wait. Sorry, long way of saying that international orders adds the potential risk of getting stuck in customs.

Fortunately, there are more and more nice quick release options. I second the Holben's recommendations from others. I got a nice Hirsch quick release leather strap from them for my Speedy too. Nothing beats a quick sub 5 minute strap change without having to pull out the springbar tool and tape. 

Good luck!


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

I have used them a number of times and never had a problem. I have a strap in transit now as it happens.I’m in the UK so they do take a while to get here. I’ve also had multiple problems with courier companies not updating tracking so it might be worth waiting a bit. As well as the other companies mentioned I will throw in Archer straps as an alternative. I think they sell via Amazon internationally.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

I ordered Barton straps from Amazon, decent straps for the price, lots of options to choose from. I had to exchange one of the canvas straps and Amazon provided customer, no issues there. Lockdown in China and shipping disruptions are probably causing major delays but I am surprised that Barton communication is not responding.
As other members suggested Holben’s is an excellent source for watch straps. Crown and Buckle makes excellent straps, exceptional customer service. Also check B&R bands.


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

SixtyLion said:


> I ordered Barton straps from Amazon, decent straps for the price, lots of options to choose from. I had to exchange one of the canvas straps and Amazon provided customer, no issues there. Lockdown in China and shipping disruptions are probably causing major delays but I am surprised that Barton communication is not responding.
> As other members suggested Holben’s is an excellent source for watch straps. Crown and Buckle makes excellent straps, exceptional customer service. Also check B&R bands.


I thought it was weird that they havent returned multiple emails and phone calls. Disappointing because this will not be my last strap purchase. They could have had a customer for life....


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Russ B-28 said:


> I recently ordered a Barton 22mm silicon strap through Amazon.ca. While the strap itself seemed fine I had to return it because the quick release spring bars weren't long enough stay attached to my watch.


The too-short quick release bars is a very, very, VERY common gripe with their straps of any kind, you will read that gripe in both Amazon reviews and on their own site. I've noticed it myself in the straps I've bought from them compared to even el-cheapo AliExpress straps; the Barton straps often have rather short tips. I never had a Barton strap pop-out but you'd think with the number of gripes they'd have rectified the problem, especially since it's easy to find other cheap brands with better designed bars (both stronger springs AND longer tips).

I've found their quality to be hit or miss myself. I buy straps from them via Amazon so I can't say anything about their service but I do notice build variations in what they offer. For example, the 20mm Cordura/silicone straps have a rather loose floating keeper loop while the 22mm is just-right snug (I've tried 8 so far of both sizes). The straps themselves though are quite well made and have held up for the few months I've owned them very well with zero fraying or wear of any kind. Their sailcloth straps are, well, a joke since the holes fray quite quickly. The 'fix' I found for them is to touch up the holes with a fine tipped soldering iron to keep the holes from unraveling. If you like their style of sailcloth you'rebetter off going with the Ritchie strap design, similar strap but the holes are heat sealed from the factory.

I've found similar or what may be the identical straps from AliExpress for about 1/4 the price that Barton charges. Some of what they offer (like the Cordura/silicone) seem to be something I never see on AE but most of the pure silicone straps or the canvas straps you can find on Ali for a fraction of Barton's price.


----------



## 617 (Nov 3, 2021)

Some straps on holbens have the quick release. The tan cola reb suede strap I just got has them.

I like the quick release a lot but once you get good with a spring bar tool it doesn't take long to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll throw my 2 cents in about Barton Straps, I wanted a plain black leather strap with black stitching which is pretty hard to find for some reason. Anyway I purchased one and I got order confirmation really quickly and I do think I ordered in on the weekend so nothing happened until Monday. I got an email that it shipped with USPS tracking link and a few days later it was in my hands oh the strap was good too, My Chronometer has never looked better on that strap.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

cardlove81 said:


> I thought it was weird that they havent returned multiple emails and phone calls. Disappointing because this will not be my last strap purchase. They could have had a customer for life....


I agree with you, it is rather disappointing. Luckily, there are plenty of other brands, stores, etc. Hopefully your future transactions will be less problematic


----------



## fenris69 (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm in Canada, I've purchased a couple Barton silicone straps from Amazon.ca , a dollar less than their website and no issues. Great straps, my current favorite for this type of material. The lock tab in the keeper works very well.


----------



## cardlove81 (10 mo ago)

I went to Holbens online. I just purchased a Hirsch black leather with QR for the Speedy and ColaReb Spoleto for my Samurai. Looks like my strap needs will be answered shortly. I hope theres no problems with the shipping or availability.

Thanks for all the help boys!


Cheers


----------



## robaruba (May 1, 2021)

I purchased from Barton before; didn't quite like the straps; got a quick refund and they told me to keep the straps!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I've purchased probably 20-25 straps from Barton. Liked all of them except for the sailcloth. Never had a problem with their products, shipping or customer service.


----------

